# dont you hate it...



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

I think everyone here has had this happen to them. This season, me and a few buds were hunting on our side of the island in our blind my great grandpa made when he was the owner of the cottage. We hunt on a point and almost every time we go out some group of chinease people come by and take pictures of our decoys... They stayed for 1 hour one and they started fishing. We told them to leave, but i dont think they understood english and ended up snagging some of our dekes. they cut their line(thinking it was a real duck)and continued fishing. They said somthing that sounded like"be quiet ull scare the fish" and then some duck started coming in. We told them to move, but being idiots they stayed. The ducks kept trying to come in and as soon as they passed by the chinese guys we took one shot. They quickty started thier motors and drove away yelling. We all laughed so hard that when the next duck came, we wernt ready and our duck was still sitting on the water. :lol:


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

duckduck...goose!

These non-Americans; or in your case, non-Canadians do understand English and they know what you are saying to them. They use their ethnicity to make you interpret that they are ignorant of the English language. I am not saying this being racist, it is what they do.

I have been in sales for 20 plus years and have experienced this numerous times. They pretend not to understand the English language and speak to each other in their native language leaving you clueless as to what they are talking about. There is next to no communication until it comes to money. Magically they understand U.S. currency.

It is unfortunate for you that it took a gun shot from you to communicate, but fortunately they did not return with authority's pressing charges.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

they were abouit 40 yrds out and they were at the far left and the ducks came from the left and we shot at the corner point at the right of the blind.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Here's one that happened on a lake in MN about 25 years ago. It was the time when the Asian people started coming over and settling in MN. A friend and I were fishng on an area lake and these two guys show up and start jigging with all of the holes we weren't using at the time....evidently they didn't have an auger.....they never asked or said a word.

Anyway they were both jigging for Tulibees in two holes each with about 2 rods in each hole. I walked over and told them they were only able to use 2 rods in MN....they responded they didn't speak english and proceeded to talk to each other in their native language and snicker back and forth while lookng in our direction.

Well my friend walks over and says to them that he dosn't know how much English they know but just in case he tells them that they have about 20 minutes more of fishing because that's about how long it will take him to walk to the cabin and call the sherriff. You've never seen a couple of guys move so fast in all your life. I bet they were of the ice in 2 minutes.


----------



## Foldem (Jul 29, 2005)

It's hunter harassment on their part in Colorado.

Foldem


----------



## greentimber_hunter (Feb 3, 2006)

i allways say shot first ask ? later

should have fired a shot befour the ducks came in

but i would have loved to have been their


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

hahaha nice story did you kill the duck you shot at?


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Foldum It seems that Colo and ND have similar laws. It would be hunter harassment here also.


----------



## duckduck...goose! (Jan 4, 2006)

yes  we killed he duck. it was a fat black!


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

HA HA HA HA :rollin: Thats a really funny story. I agree that it would fall under hunter harassment. I wouldnt worry too much about this incident though. Just let it go. I would of loved to have been there.


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

I love hunting on private land.


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

A Amercian fisherman was with fishing in front of my budz decoys... .Not a good idea... Woof at passing ducks... i think that 100 HP got out of there pretty darn quick :sniper:


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

i think Ted Takasaki would be very disappointed, lol :lol:


----------

